# koi, carp, and mirror carp



## pizza (Apr 4, 2008)

I'm getting into koi and have a ?.

Some koi have a full set of scales (like a standard carp).

Some koi have their body only partially covered with scales (like a mirror carp).

Carp and mirror carp can breed and have offspring.

I'm assuming that their offspring can either have a full set of scales(like a standard carp), or a partial set of scales on their body(like a mirror carp), or some of each?

So then I take it the koi I have that have a partial set of scales are mirror carp? And the ones I have with a full set of scales are standard carp?

thanks!


----------



## TimJC (Apr 6, 2004)

Yes. Scaling is simply a genetic trait of the common carp. There are two genes that control this trait, and being fully scaled, what we call a common, is by far the dominant trait. So if you breed a common with a mirror most, and possibly all, offspring will be commons.


----------



## pizza (Apr 4, 2008)

I'm addicted, just picked up three more colorful mirras for the koi pond. And got a 38 gallon aquarium to bring some in for the winter so they aren't cold lol (and to grow).

I've been reading up on koi and came across the following quote (not verbatim, going off memory) "It has been said that at every koi show there is a winner or two that started out as a 2-3" bargain fish at a pet store". Hopefully at least one will outlive me.

Thanks for the info TimJC.


----------



## pizza (Apr 4, 2008)

I am amazed at the different rates at which these fish grow. I've got one koi that I bought at about 3.5-4". 4 months later and it is 7.5-8". On the other extreme, I've got about 3 or 4 that I bought at about 3". 4 months later and they are maybe 3.25-3.5". They barely look like they've grown at all!


----------



## pizza (Apr 4, 2008)

One more ?. There are koi that have no scales. I'm guessing these are mirror carp?


----------



## TimJC (Apr 6, 2004)

Koi with irregular scale patterns would be mirrors. There are also carp without scales and they are called leathers. Then there are the koi with long fins, which are called butterfly koi.


----------

